# Xbox Red Ring Of Death ... what now?



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Evening chaps,

Right, so eagily awaiting the arival of my pre-ordered copy of Modern Warfare 2 I turned on the Xbox the other night to play MW1, only to have three red lights flashing at me 

So, as I beleive it you can have it sent off to Microsoft for free for it to be repaired, which can take upto 4 weeks. 

I bought the Xbox 6 months ago from Argos, if I was to take it back all packaged up with the original receipt as proof of purchase should they replace it under their 1 year warranty? Or will they just tell me to contact Microsoft.

If so, this is the option i'll take as its quicker and less hasstle having to wait in waiting for UPS to collect/deliver etc.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep just take it back to Argos and use their 1 year warrenty!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

They'll tell you to contact microsoft, I had to send my xbox off for 1 red light (error 76 or 74 I think) and from date of logging it with M'soft to having it back repaired took 10 days so it was a very quick turnaround.


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

ClarkeG said:


> They'll tell you to contact microsoft, I had to send my xbox off for 1 red light (error 76 or 74 I think) and from date of logging it with M'soft to having it back repaired took 10 days so it was a very quick turnaround.


I thought the shop where it was purchased were legally obliged to cover warranty issues within the first year?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Sparky68 said:


> I thought the shop where it was purchased were legally obliged to cover warranty issues within the first year?


I know Game do but i've heard of other companys saying the warranty is with Microsoft so it has to go to them. Might be wrong with Argos though.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Yep just take it back to Argos and use their 1 year warrenty!


Thanks for that, its just ive heard of people having problems and being referred to Microsoft to have it repaired. If they do, i'll just quote the sales of goods act.

Just wondered if anyone had any experience of returning them to the retailer off this forum.


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

Argos do a 1 year warrenty with everything. Take it back saying its stopped working and they will replace it there n then if they have one in stock.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Ditto Argos - quote sale of goods act, they normally won't want the grief so make sure you take it all back (all cables etc..)


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. Its all packed up in its box now with leads, instructions and the free games DVD in the original green bags.

Have also checked the stock at the local store, and they have 4 available. So, a trip there in the morning will see me right hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

If Argos try the 'contact MS' route simply tell them your contract is with Argos and not MS hence why you are dealing with them!


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Can someone put me right please regarding the rrod repairs done by MS.
Are they repairing them using same spec parts? Is a repaired one liable to give up again too?.
The OP's box is only six months old :doublesho I thought the new ones were modded so this didnt happen


----------



## abrok99 (Aug 13, 2008)

just go out and buy one and then return it with the RROD one and pay with cash.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

edsel said:


> Can someone put me right please regarding the rrod repairs done by MS.
> Are they repairing them using same spec parts? Is a repaired one liable to give up again too?.
> The OP's box is only six months old :doublesho I thought the new ones were modded so this didnt happen


THey all go sooner or later, current official failure rate is 55%, I think its closer to 100%!

That said MS offer a 3 year RROD warrenty, got mine done in a week!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Brazo said:


> THey all go sooner or later, current official failure rate is 55%, I think its closer to 100%!
> 
> That said MS offer a 3 year RROD warrenty, got mine done in a week!


Is that repaired free under warranty or do you have to pay the £60 Mark?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

3 years free


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

I do have a mate that repairs these if anyone ever gets stuck.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Brazo said:


> 3 years free


Cheers matey :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

ARRRGGGHHH I've just got it too!!!

what a joke


anyone know the cheapest deal on an elite around?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

£199 at GAME with Forza 3 and 2 other games!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

abrok99 said:


> just go out and buy one and then return it with the RROD one and pay with cash.


ooh that sounds interesting, do they not check properly with something of such value though?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Check the light on the PSU, I had red lights of death but the light on the PSU was red too. Unplugged the PSU, plugged it back in and been fine since.

I'm surprised my 360 is still going after what i've done to it :lol:


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Eddy said:


> ooh that sounds interesting, do they not check properly with something of such value though?


Only problem i can see is if they check the seriel number on the box against the seriel number against the one on the unit itself.


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

Andy_Wigan said:


> Only problem i can see is if they check the seriel number on the box against the seriel number against the one on the unit itself.


That and it being obtaining goods by deception.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Very true Sparky, and not the option i'll be taking. Will pop into Argos tomorrow and see what they say as to a replacement. Shouldnt be a problem I think.


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Eddy said:


> ARRRGGGHHH I've just got it too!!!
> 
> what a joke
> 
> anyone know the cheapest deal on an elite around?


Don't buy a new one just yet. If it's under 3 years old microsoft will repair it. Visit this link

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/support/default.htm

Or, if you're a bit technologically minded they are easy to fix yourself. I've repaired around 20, with only 1 still being dead after the repair. See below.

http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/repair/ring_of_light_x-clamp_fix.htm

If you decide to do the fix yourself and get stuck, give me a PM.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

We got RROD in May and we sent the Xbox to Germany (I think) It arrived back 2 weeks later with a new warranty and Xbox live Gold as a complementry gift :thumb:


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

I done the penny trick on mine about 3 weeks ago, and it hasnt had a fault since. amazing wat you can do with 8pence...


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Just an update ...

Took it to the local argos store (ashton-in-makerfield) who wouldnt have anything, even using the sales of goods act didnt get me anywhere further than Microsofts phone number. So, off I toddled to the Wigan store, where without even a question as to in what way it was faulty it was swapped straight away :thumb:

So, im just awaiting the arrival of Modern Warfare 2 now and i'll be a happy chappy.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

edsel said:


> The OP's box is only six months old :doublesho I thought the new ones were modded so this didnt happen


That's what I thought...mine is approaching 3 years old now. I guess if this happens I'm screwed!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

ok we'll think I'm sorted, my xbox is going off to get fixed as nornal.

in the meantime I'm gonna get the 360+forza+gta deal for £199 at game, a friend is using his staff discount so thats £180ish, sell forza and gta and probably get around £40 for those on ebay. when my fixed console come back sell that on ebay too for probably 50ish then I'll only be £100ish down.

cannot wait for tomorrow night now 

We seriously need to organise a game for tuesday night guys, we should all of had enough practice by then


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Eddy said:


> We seriously need to organise a game for tuesday night guys, we should all of had enough practice by then


im up for this !!!

does anyone know if RROD effects elites?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah it effects the elites still but not a often supposedly.

I've just realised that if I buy an elite I'll lose all my game saves which isn't so bad I guess, I'm assuming that I'll keep all my online stats etc though?


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Eddy said:


> yeah it effects the elites still but not a often supposedly.
> 
> I've just realised that if I buy an elite I'll lose all my game saves which isn't so bad I guess, I'm assuming that I'll keep all my online stats etc though?


i belive you can move date via memory cards such as saved games etc as for your online stats i would have thought so .


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Tom_the_great said:


> i belive you can move date via memory cards such as saved games etc as for your online stats i would have thought so .


Yep, you can transfer game saves via a memory card, and all achievement points will stand.

Any downloadable content will probably have to be downloaded again, and you'll need to transfer the licenses using link below.

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/support/faq/consolelicensetransfer.htm


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I can live without my downloaded content, but although I'm not a stat whore, I would like to keep my COD4 stats as thats many many hours of work, thats all I''m worried about


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Eddy said:


> I can live without my downloaded content, but although I'm not a stat whore, I would like to keep my COD4 stats as thats many many hours of work, thats all I''m worried about


Isn't COD 4 stats saved online? I believe it is for PS3


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

thats what I'm hoping for, I'm off to buy an elite in about 45 mins so once I've "recovered my gamertag" on the new console I'll post up what I find


----------

